# Had enough. Where to go next?



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

We have had enough of our "life" in Dubai. Husband works for a construction company as Contracts Manager (civil works) but he travels 4 hours a day and then puts in at least 11 hours at work. The new rule is that all staff have to do this 6 days a week which has just about finished us off. My husband hardly sees me and the kids and he is just so tired and is now feeling ill from the job. Time to move on.....but where? We are looking at Qatar, Bahrain. We want to earn the money but have a life at the same time (say 2 days off a week). I also want to live in a safe place for our 2 small children.

Any ideas?

I know that we should be grateful that we still have a job with so many around us being made redundant but in all honesty my husband's company are taking advantage of their staff and robbing them all of a life due to the global situation and we can't help but feel that if we are willing to move their must be more options???!!

Many thanks

Happyhour


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Also meant to say that the company he works for does not issue "No Objection Certificates" which means he cannot work for another construction company in the UAE for 12 months after leaving the company. That is why we are looking at elsewhere.....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Personally, I would be hesitant to leave a secure job at the moment.

What about moving closer to his workplace to reduce travel times?

Can he carpool with someone to make his journey less stressful ( I know he is still traveling, but it may be more relaxing for him)

We also work in construction, and I dont know anyone who has a 2 day weekend..most have either a 1 1/2 day weekend or 1 day.

I understand how you feel, and have lots of empathy for you- just think very carefully before making a move...no country has been untouched by the credit crunch.


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Personally, I would be hesitant to leave a secure job at the moment.
> 
> What about moving closer to his workplace to reduce travel times?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response and I understand what you are saying. Times are very hard. Just terrified for his health. He is a hard worker but this job has pushed him too far and his boss is awful. He would work 6 days a week but combined with the travelling it is just too much. They are not willing to relocate us nearer and their attitude to staff is "take it or leave it".

Sometimes I just think what is the point. Just want him happy and healthy....problem is, like most people, we need the bloody money!

Happyhour


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I know where you are coming from, DH works 6 days a week, but we are lucky that he doesnt always have to go off to site each day, and some days he can work from home ( today is the 1st day in a week he has left the house - nothing like throwing out my routine...lol)

Sounds like he has a terrible employer!
His ( and your health) need to come 1st.

We have ongoing projects in both Qatar + Bahrain.
Both countries have slowed down considerably, though I dont believe as many projects have come to a stop over there.
We also have work coming up in India- have you thought about a move there, as they seem to still have some growth?


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I know where you are coming from, DH works 6 days a week, but we are lucky that he doesnt always have to go off to site each day, and some days he can work from home ( today is the 1st day in a week he has left the house - nothing like throwing out my routine...lol)
> 
> Sounds like he has a terrible employer!
> His ( and your health) need to come 1st.
> ...


We would live anywhere. All we want is to earn decent money, have some time together, safe place for the children, be happy and healthy. Like everyone I suppose!


----------



## dash567 (Nov 5, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Personally, I would be hesitant to leave a secure job at the moment.
> 
> What about moving closer to his workplace to reduce travel times?
> 
> ...



Esp. so in construction - seeing that the current slump is a global phenomenon - unless you can afford to kick back and relax somewhere (say in south-east asia) until things pick up hopefully in the near future!? Best of luck however in whatever you decide to do


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

happyhour said:


> We would live anywhere. All we want is to earn decent money, have some time together, safe place for the children, be happy and healthy. Like everyone I suppose!


Thats all we can hope for! 
Good luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't think you will find what you are looking for anywhere in the ME. You might try Australia or somewhere in Asia.


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Qatar is going great guns atm. Definitely worth a look anyway.

Trying to find work in Australia could be a huge waste of time.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

happyhour said:


> We have had enough of our "life" in Dubai. Husband works for a construction company as Contracts Manager (civil works) but he travels 4 hours a day and then puts in at least 11 hours at work. The new rule is that all staff have to do this 6 days a week which has just about finished us off. My husband hardly sees me and the kids and he is just so tired and is now feeling ill from the job. Time to move on.....but where? We are looking at Qatar, Bahrain. We want to earn the money but have a life at the same time (say 2 days off a week). I also want to live in a safe place for our 2 small children.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


We have also had the 6 day new working week - think its the same company!


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

mardigras said:


> We have also had the 6 day new working week - think its the same company!


Maybe...but I daren't say it! How do you find it? Are you travelling a lot too?


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Maybe...but I daren't say it! How do you find it? Are you travelling a lot too?


Have pm'd you


----------

